# Photo's of some of my Critters (the slimey type)



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Antonome Helena (assassin or town robber snails) 









Some of my sulawesi's









Asolene Spixi Snails 


























Pigging out on snail jello









All lined up in a row! Someone woman practically accosted me in Big Al's while I was making a delivery of snails. Accused me of dying their shells and tattoing their faces. I tried to explain for about 4 minutes and then I gave up. So lady if you're reading this their not dyed or tatto'ed! 









Over the summer I was hatching out 25-30 clutches a week, roughly 4000 snails a week. Never again!!! I can still remember the 3 times a day water changes! A friend asked me how I was doing it. My response was this photo, a lot of wine and I sleep with a ring of salt around my bed.   









One of my goofy Cana's that liked to takes walks around the house even though there was a tight fitting lid on his tank! He was bigger then the palm of my hand!









One of my haustrums waving hello with his siphon


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I name your Cana Chthulu. 

OH you do have purple ones..... I want some. How much? I may have to give you a list of things I'd like and see how we can work things out.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Sunstar said:


> I name your Cana Chthulu.
> 
> OH you do have purple ones..... I want some. How much? I may have to give you a list of things I'd like and see how we can work things out.


LOL is that a good name or a bad one?

Those are purple's of the past lol, when I have more I'll let you know.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Please let me know when. I know I am after Purple, and blue. Let me know if you have any assassins too.

i think it's a great name.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

now that's a snail....


>


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

OMG i love your snails !!!
great pictures !


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Perhaps you can tell me where the A. helena come from. I have a single specimie. I just fed it a snail too.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Sigh.. i miss my cana.... Kat the next time you see any eggs at als lemmie know! :3


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

A friend of mine is breeding cana's in St. Catherine's how many do you want?  Next time I'm out here way I'll get you some.  I'm shipping her out a huge box o' spixalators on tuesday so I'm sure she won't mind sharing.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Sunstar said:


> Perhaps you can tell me where the A. helena come from. I have a single specimie. I just fed it a snail too.


My initial batch came from the Pacific Mall (Lucky's) I think Jim thought I was initially crazy when he saw how excited I was over these snails lol. I also bought some from Doug's store Alternative Aquariums in Burlington. Its a good thing I don't live close to that place. I actually just emailed Jerry Draper over at Tropical Fish Room in Brantford to see if he can order them in. Jerry is a really nice guy who I usually kabitz with at local auctions as soon as the weather improves I'll make it out ot his store as well. Worst case scenario I'll bug some of my friends in the States to ship me some. I need about a billion more, my yellow shrimp and blue pearl tanks are full of planorbids.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Sunstar said:


> Perhaps you can tell me where the A. helena come from. I have a single specimie. I just fed it a snail too.


My initial batch came from the Pacific Mall (Lucky's) I think Jim thought I was initially crazy when he saw how excited I was over these snails lol. I also bought some from Doug's store Alternative Aquariums in Burlington. Its a good thing I don't live close to that place. I actually just emailed Jerry Draper over at Tropical Fish Room in Brantford to see if he can order them in. Jerry is a really nice guy who I usually kabitz with at local auctions as soon as the weather improves I'll make it out ot his store as well. Worst case scenario I'll bug some of my friends in the States to ship me some. I need about a billion more, my yellow shrimp and blue pearl tanks are full of planorbids.  Mine are breeding but nowhere as quickly as I would like them to.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

heh, I should have broached my question a little more clearly. Where the species originally came from. 

I got my snail from Doug. I live close to that place and I try to avoid going there because I usually don't leave empty handed. 

I had to google planorbids. They are small flat snails... that's why I have mine. I just got one so I doubt I'll be seeing babies and I want about a dozen of the things. They are beautiful snails, colour of their shells look much like nerites.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I think the assasin snails (A. helena) are from sulawesi too weren't they?
I got mine from Lucky's as well. These guys are really wierd, after they had their victim for lunch, they stay dormant for a few days. I keep thinking that they're dead.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

My helena are finally starting to breed, I found 9 more hatchlings this this morning.

I also found some baby tylomelania sp's chowing down on some zuchinni. Despite what all of the lfs's will tell you they are NOT livebearers. Neither are the antonome helena's.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Looks like a nautilus!


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Wow! Seriously...wow. After all the times I scanned articles and saw pics of these things, I don't think I ever noted it or saw something (like a human hand) beside one to give me an idea of the scale.

Is that a typical size for these guys (looks like 2.5-3 inches?) or is that a tiny hand?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yea kat... I could really use one. (Wish i had more tank space for more...)


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Mr Fishies said:


> Wow! Seriously...wow. After all the times I scanned articles and saw pics of these things, I don't think I ever noted it or saw something (like a human hand) beside one to give me an idea of the scale.
> 
> Is that a typical size for these guys (looks like 2.5-3 inches?) or is that a tiny hand?


Actually I have pretty large hands, he was the size of a baseball when he died. I still have have the shell, my shrimp like to play hide n seek in it.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

here's a gross question... how to you get the inhabitant out after he/she dies? I put mine in a jar on the window sill and make green water at the same time... How does a snailer do it?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Whu? You mean you never had escargot? Use a pin to flip open the lid and poke at the meat and flip it out ... sorry ... maybe that's a bit too graphic for those how likes snails. I like snails too, it's just that I happen to be eating them long before I like snails.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Whu? You mean you never had escargot? Use a pin to flip open the lid and poke at the meat and flip it out ... sorry ... maybe that's a bit too graphic for those how likes snails. I like snails too, it's just that I happen to be eating them long before I like snails.


I've had escargot... and frog... but I normally just dive in. so you evict the poor thing from his shell?



Katalyst said:


> I'll have them soon, I found 3 clutches this morning.
> 
> Most of the time wilds are referred to as black.
> 
> ...


Okay, I wasn't sure what the black ones were. I thought they were the natural colour type.

I will need to sit down and talk with you about them. I know I would like about 5 of your apples and a couple spixies. I looked at your auction on aquabid, but I don't think I need 40 snails.


----------

